# Julie’s waiting



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Julie my sweet little mini lamancha girl should be due to kid on March 26th, she’ll be a FF. She’s half lamancha, 1/4 nigi and 1/4 Pygmy. She’s bred to my 75% nigi/ 25% lamancha buck Jones. So these will be little mancha mutts lol.
















Jones


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Well, she is beautiful and what a striking buck. This will be an exciting batch because with those genetics you never know what kind of ears you're going to get!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks like her udder is growing very nicely compared to my goats and your buck is very handsome! Can’t wait to see what kinda kids you get


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> Well, she is beautiful and what a striking buck. This will be an exciting batch because with those genetics you never know what kind of ears you're going to get!


Thank you! And yes I’m very excited  so far with my other does and Jones I’ve gotten two sets of elf ears and two sets of regular lamancha ears. It would be so cool if I got some regular erect ears of out of them


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Looks like her udder is growing very nicely compared to my goats and your buck is very handsome! Can’t wait to see what kinda kids you get


Thank you! Yes her little udder is coming in quite suddenly too. It’s developed a lot this week. I’m really hoping I get a doe from her  I’ve gotten all bucks so far


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

🤞🏽


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is such a cutie!
Good luck with her! Hoping for a doeling or two for you!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> She is such a cutie!
> Good luck with her! Hoping for a doeling or two for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck! Here's to hoping for doelings!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What a pretty girl!! Her udder is adorable!! I can't wait until my FFs start developing their udders - I'm hoping by next month I'll be able to see some growth! Looking forward to seeing Julie's kids! My fingers are crossed that she'll give you at least one lil' girl. 💕


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Good luck! Here's to hoping for doelings!


Thank you 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What a pretty girl!! Her udder is adorable!! I can't wait until my FFs start developing their udders - I'm hoping by next month I'll be able to see some growth! Looking forward to seeing Julie's kids! My fingers are crossed that she'll give you at least one lil' girl.


I love seeing little FF udders 🥰 it’s the best! Thank you!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a pretty girl! Looking forward to her kids! Jones is very handsome!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> What a pretty girl! Looking forward to her kids! Jones is very handsome!


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So we are a little over 3 weeks out from Julie’s due date! Since the weather is so nice I made her have a maternity shoot  she’s a good sport and was actually pretty cooperative. I’m thinking she only has a single in there… 🤞🏻hopefully a doe


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute! I would never been able to keep a bow on my goats long enough to take a picture


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Cute! I would never been able to keep a bow on my goats long enough to take a picture


Thank you! I’ll be honest I didn’t have high hopes for the bow staying on but that girl would sell her soul for apple slices and once she got used to it being on there she didn’t give it another thought.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, I love it!! Julie is gorgeous!! 🤩 I have my fingers crossed that she will have a beautiful girl for you! 🤞 If she doesn't, then maybe you should consider getting another buck...Jones apparently doesn't know how to make girls. 😂


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> She is so cute!!


Thank you 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness, I love it!! Julie is gorgeous!! 🤩 I have my fingers crossed that she will have a beautiful girl for you! 🤞 If she doesn't, then maybe you should consider getting another buck...Jones apparently doesn't know how to make girls.


Thank you!!! I do plan on selling Jones regardless lol  I’m keeping his son out of Judy so I’m going to keep Jones long enough to breed Judy back and then I’m going to send him to someone else. Then I’m going to look at getting an addition buck next spring


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love her maternity shoot photos!  I love how she looks at the camera. There’s just something about the way a lamancha looks at you with those big puppy dog eyes and “no” ears.  Just melts my heart. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a sweetheart💝! And just a little bit of goat hamming it up!!😂🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I can honestly say that is the first maternity photo shoot I’ve seen for a goat and I absolutely love it. She’s such a pretty girl!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I love her maternity shoot photos!  I love how she looks at the camera. There’s just something about the way a lamancha looks at you with those big puppy dog eyes and “no” ears.  Just melts my heart. Lol


Yes! She can get almost anything she wants with those eyes and she knows it


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Shes a sweetheart! And just a little bit of goat hamming it up!!🤣


Thank you! 🥰 she definitely loves the spotlight


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I can honestly say that is the first maternity photo shoot I’ve seen for a goat and I absolutely love it. She’s such a pretty girl!


Thank you 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


>


🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🥰 Back at cha.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

So I’ve been kind of MIA on here and I’m sorry about that. My lamancha doe Diva had sudden onset pneumonia and the vet and I threw everything we could think of at her but it wasn’t enough and I ended up having to put her down. So I’ve had a tough few weeks here but now we’re getting ready to welcome some new babies into the world.
Julie is doing great! She’s 145 days tomorrow and I do think she’ll kid tomorrow with the way she looks. I’m really hoping for a doe or two from her especially now that I lost another of my does this season.  the poor girl has really taken to this trampoline because she can breathe better when laying on it vs the hard ground


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aw, so sad to hear about Diva. 😞 Sending you a virtual hug!

Good luck to Julie! May she have healthy kids, including a doeling for you!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Aw, so sad to hear about Diva.  Sending you a virtual hug!
> 
> Good luck to Julie! May she have healthy kids, including a doeling for you!


Thank you 🥰 I really appreciate it! I’m really hoping she has a smooth kidding


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry about Diva.  Hopefully Julie’s kids will put you in better spirits!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear about Diva. RIP sweet girl! 🌹

I just love Julie! She's so gorgeous (and adorable)!! Praying she has a smooth delivery to healthy kids! Hoping she has a beautiful little doeling for you too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry for your loss of Diva. Thats so sad! I do hope Julie gives you several fun loving wee ones to help you!💗💖


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m so sorry about Diva.  Hopefully Julie’s kids will put you in better spirits!


Thank you  I’m sure they will!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im sorry for your loss of Diva. Thats so sad! I do hope Julie gives you several fun loving wee ones to help you!


Thank you  I can’t wait to see what she gives me 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe I’m so sorry about Diva.  

I hope Julie gives you some beautiful girls! She looks so big, and cute on HER trampoline lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sorry about Diva. I am sure Julie will give you beautiful twin doelings.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh no. I’m sorry about Diva. That is heartbreaking. 

Julie looks so big and spread out on that trampoline. I bet she loves it. I can’t wait to see pics of her babies soon.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Awe I’m so sorry about Diva.
> 
> I hope Julie gives you some beautiful girls! She looks so big, and cute on HER trampoline lol!


Thank you  she loves that trampoline


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry to hear that.


Thank you


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> I am sorry about Diva. I am sure Julie will give you beautiful twin doelings.


Thank you  I hope so!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh no. I’m sorry about Diva. That is heartbreaking.
> 
> Julie looks so big and spread out on that trampoline. I bet she loves it. I can’t wait to see pics of her babies soon.


Thank you, it’s been a rough year here so far but it’s going to get better  she loves it so much!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Day 146 and still no babies. I can barely fill her ligs but they’re still there. The waiting is driving me nuts  

One thing I’ve noticed the past few days, and it’s freaked me out a bit honestly, is baby movement but on her left side in the flank and close to her hindquarters. And it’s definitely baby movement not rumen. I can feel little knees and hooves and I think a butt once. I’ve never seen baby movement on the left side and I didn’t know it was possible like that. It gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooohhhh they be gettin into position....


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Oooohhhh they be gettin into position....


It’s weird  I wish I could post a video on here


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You could via youtube


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> You could via youtube


Do you just tag a link to the YouTube video? I’m might have to try that


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Julie’s baby moving







youtube.com


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> Julie’s baby moving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully this works. It’s a couple videos of the kids moving on her left side


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Holy cow! Their really moving around in there!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

K9Queen said:


> Day 146 and still no babies. I can barely fill her ligs but they’re still there. The waiting is driving me nuts
> 
> One thing I’ve noticed the past few days, and it’s freaked me out a bit honestly, is baby movement but on her left side in the flank and close to her hindquarters. And it’s definitely baby movement not rumen. I can feel little knees and hooves and I think a butt once. I’ve never seen baby movement on the left side and I didn’t know it was possible like that. It gives me the heebie-jeebies.


Yep, it’s normal especially near the end of the pregnancy. My Sybil looked like there was a rock concert going on in there a couple days before she kidded.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my! Those babies are DONE being "cooked"!! 😮🤣


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Good! I’m so glad it’s normal cause it had me freaked out  I’ve never seen baby activity on the left side like that before only the right


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is so cool!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> That is so cool!


I usually love it but since it was on the “wrong” side it weirded me out! I told her if released the hostages then they won’t be treating her organs like punching bags anymore  I can’t imagine how squished everything is when they move like that.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow. That is some movement.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Ligaments were gone about 10 pm. She’s having some slight contractions now and arching her back a lot getting these babies lined up. Hopefully we’ll have some kiddos soon 🤞🏻🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding 😁🥰😉


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Happy kidding 🥰


Thank you 🥰 still waiting  she’s been sleeping. I would too if I wasn’t so worried I’d miss it lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They can drive you nuts that’s for sure. Rest while you can, hopefully soon you’ll be playing with bouncy baby goatees! 😁🐐🐐🐐


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope you have little doelings running around this morning!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

It’s a GIRL!!!  I will try and upload some pictures in a bit. She’s perfect! Black and white with blue eyes and very feisty. I think she’s done with a single but I’m absolutely thrilled!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Finally a doeling! Congratulations she's gorgeous


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Finally a doeling! Congratulations she's gorgeous


Thank you! Yes I’m overjoyed about this little girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on a beautiful girl!!! 🥰 
Love the blue eyes!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awaaw shes a CUTEY! Worth the wait right?💖💗


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

YAY! You finally got a little doeling! I'm so happy for you! Congrats, she's beautiful!! 💕


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww.


🥰🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful girl!!! 🥰
> Love the blue eyes!


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awaaw shes a CUTEY! Worth the wait right?


Thank you 🥰 yes she was! She’s perfect


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> YAY! You finally got a little doeling! I'm so happy for you! Congrats, she's beautiful!!


Thank you!!! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s so adorable! I love her white belly. Congratulations!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> She’s so adorable! I love her white belly. Congratulations!


Thank you! 🥰


----------

